# Report: Disney Contract Renewed - LHN, Fusion, OTT & More



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ken Fang retweeted

*Alex Weprin* ‏@alexweprin  3m3 minutes ago
Disney and DirecTV ink new carriage agreement. Fusion, Longhorn Network get carriage. Includes future OTT possibilities.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/directv-and-the-walt-disney-company-sign-expansive-agreement-2014-12-23?reflink=MW_news_stmp

New Multi-Year Deal to Deliver Best in Sports, News and Entertainment to DIRECTV Customers, In and Out of the HomeAdds Fusion, Longhorn Network, ESPN Goal Line, ESPN Buzzer Beater, ESPN3, SEC Network + and the Full Suite of Live Linear and On-Demand via DIRECTV Everywhere and Authenticated WATCH ServicesExpanded Video-On-Demand Content Available to DIRECTV Customers at Home, On-The-Go


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Another story about it, good news for DIRECTV subs,http://www.streetinsider.com/Corporate+News/Disney+(DIS),+DIRECTV+(DTV)+Report+New+Multi-Year+Deal/10120579.html


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Also a PR on the DIRECTV web site,http://investor.directv.com/press-releases/press-release-details/2014/DIRECTV-and-The-Walt-Disney-Company-Sign-Expansive-Agreement/default.aspx


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And if they do get fox sports go app lined up soon as well, then i think most people will be able to stop wondering about all the big apps for streaming finally...


----------



## gwade (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone know when the access to the Disney live-stream on the iPhone will be effective?


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

"ESPN3 also on television" YES! I've been hoping for that one!!

The comment about "future OTT" is what I was suggesting in the WatchESPN thread - that Directv would probably not want to be caught in the same situation if ESPN adds new services and they'd want their contract to let them add new stuff as it is created, rather than have to wait years to get it when the contract is renewed.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

gwade said:


> Anyone know when the access to the Disney live-stream on the iPhone will be effective?


Story said "early next year". Probably can't expect too many people working on that during the holidays


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

gwade said:


> Anyone know when the access to the Disney live-stream on the iPhone will be effective?


i'm guessing some sort of authentication will have to be set up. when my cable company got espn3, it took them about 2 months to set up an authentication process. just a guess.


----------



## mws192 (Jun 17, 2010)

slice1900 said:


> "ESPN3 also on television" YES! I've been hoping for that one!!


It'll be interesting to see what or how much content that will include considering that there's a decent chunk of games ESPN doesn't have linear TV rights to.

Personally, I'd like to see the NCAA PPV packages go away and in their place have ESPN3 channels with those games that weren't available otherwise in the Sports Pack.

I'm also curious to see what impact it has for the new MLS ESPN3 package.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

mws192 said:


> It'll be interesting to see what or how much content that will include considering that there's a decent chunk of games ESPN doesn't have linear TV rights to.


It may not include everything, but I'm not concerned about stuff like cricket matches. There are a lot of major college bball teams playing games during non-conference bball season in November/December that end up on ESPN3. Yeah, not compelling matchups, but games the fans of the teams will want to see them. Early rounds of the FCS playoffs, that sort of thing. All of those ESPN will have linear rights to.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

So a lot of us won't be able to actually see ABC network programming remotely or have access to On Demand. I don't like that. I have a GenieGo but like OnDemand.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

dpeters11 said:


> So a lot of us won't be able to actually see ABC network programming remotely or have access to On Demand. I don't like that. I have a GenieGo but like OnDemand.


The O&O market requirement only applies to the live streams on WatchABC, the on demand content is available nationwide.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

And now we can see why this took so long. That is one biiiiiiiiiig agreement.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So Goal Line and Buzzer Beater on 210 and 211? Will ESPN3 be a linear channel?


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Sounds expensive. 
Bracing for new price increases in a few months...


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

[QUOTE="mre]
Sounds expensive. 
Bracing for new price increases in a few months...
[/QUOTE]
Those would happen anyway.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

TheRatPatrol said:


> So Goal Line and Buzzer Beater on 210 and 211?


Goal Line and Buzzer Beater are the same channel. Goal Line during football, Buzzer Beater during basketball and Bases Loaded during baseball.


----------



## mrknowitall526 (Nov 19, 2014)

KyL416 said:


> The O&O market requirement only applies to the live streams on WatchABC, the on demand content is available nationwide.


WPVI is my local affiliate. Does this mean I will be able to stream 6ABC live from the Directv app?


----------



## Coachbulldog (Nov 17, 2014)

The Christmas miracle! I have always been happy with Directv but it had fallen so far behind other providers in streaming content to mobile devices I was willing to give up Sunday Ticket and move to another service. Within a few days Directv puts agreements in place to support both the FOX and Disney apps. I know FoxSportsGo is still not supported, but I can live with FS1 and FS2 on Directv Anywhere. In one week Directv went from losing me as a customer to retaining me for a long time.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

mrknowitall526 said:


> WPVI is my local affiliate. Does this mean I will be able to stream 6ABC live from the Directv app?


You'll be able to stream it via WatchABC, however local sports reports during the news are blacked out and replaced with a scoreboard and whenever 6abc shows the Eagles via Monday or Thursday Night Football it will be blacked out on mobile phones because Verizon Wireless has the exclusive mobile rights to the NFL.


----------



## Coachbulldog (Nov 17, 2014)

KyL416 said:


> You'll be able to stream it via WatchABC, however local sports reports during the news are blacked out and replaced with a scoreboard and whenever 6abc shows the Eagles via Monday or Thursday Night Football it will be blacked out on mobile phones because Verizon Wireless has the exclusive mobile rights to the NFL.


I get the Verizon-NFL deal but what about other devices; tablets and computers? If a viewer has access to WatchESPN can they watch Monday football on their tablet or computer?


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

mws192 said:


> It'll be interesting to see what or how much content that will include considering that there's a decent chunk of games ESPN doesn't have linear TV rights to.
> 
> Personally, I'd like to see the NCAA PPV packages go away and in their place have ESPN3 channels with those games that weren't available otherwise in the Sports Pack.
> 
> I'm also curious to see what impact it has for the new MLS ESPN3 package.


As for rights some cable systems did have local area teams with games on ESPN 3 as game only part time channels / feeds. (some needed a sports pack even in market)
as for NCAA PPV bright house cable has that as part of the sports pack now. It realy needs to go HD or at least have RSN HD and ESPN 3 HD feeds maped in.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> So Goal Line and Buzzer Beater on 210 and 211? Will ESPN3 be a linear channel?


Goal line / buzzer beater / based loaded is the same channel and is not a full time channel.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Coachbulldog said:


> I get the Verizon-NFL deal but what about other devices; tablets and computers? If a viewer has access to WatchESPN can they watch Monday football on their tablet or computer?


Yep, tablets and computers can see Monday Night Football via WatchESPN.


----------



## Deels1 (Jun 17, 2007)

I was part of an ESPN3 meeting back in August and asked someone if this agreement would be a Halloween, Thanksgiving or Christmas gift. He was right, Merry Christmas! I hope it's worth the wait.


----------



## Schema (Jul 31, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> "ESPN3 also on television" YES! I've been hoping for that one!!


If you go to ESPN's On Air page, the have a listing for ESPN3 as if it were a linear channel. I wonder if this is what would be added.

http://espn.go.com/espntv/onair/index


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Great news!! Merry Christmas!


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

slice1900 said:


> "ESPN3 also on television" YES! I've been hoping for that one!!
> 
> The comment about "future OTT" is what I was suggesting in the WatchESPN thread - that Directv would probably not want to be caught in the same situation if ESPN adds new services and they'd want their contract to let them add new stuff as it is created, rather than have to wait years to get it when the contract is renewed.


Great news. It says ESPN3 on television. I always thought ESPN3 was strictly for computers,tablets, etc? Hope this is correct.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Looking at the guide, it's showing a game on ESPN. Hopefully they make it an active or on-demand channel and you can then select the individual game you want to stream. Otherwise it is limited to 1 game, so no very useful.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

prushing said:


> Looking at the guide, it's showing a game on ESPN. Hopefully they make it an active or on-demand channel and you can then select the individual game you want to stream. Otherwise it is limited to 1 game, so no very useful.


If it is linear you will get what they are sending now ... or a selection if there are multiple ESPN3 events. If it is on-demand then it isn't linear. It will be interesting to see how "ESPN3 also on television" is implemented. Does that mean ESPN3 feeds via satellite or turning DirecTV receivers into ESPN3 streaming receivers (to avoid using other devices) or is there another option? We will find out "early next year".


----------



## patchs (Jan 22, 2006)

Finally!
Now I can use the Watch ESPN apps on my Android phone and tablet, as well as my Roku.
Props to DirecTV and Disney for getting this deal done.
Hopefully ESPN3 will be available soon after New Year's.


----------



## AMike (Nov 21, 2005)

This is indeed a great gift for the sports fan, which I know, not everyone falls into that category. But for those of us who are, we get access to the prized WatchESPN which other providers, (this means you Comcast), have used to stake their claim to the most live sports. The primary reason I previously had dual subscriptions was for access to WatchESPN.

Of course, in return, this means the death of ESPN Classic as we know it since it will be an on-demand service. I cannot tell you the last time I watched Classic, but back when it was Classic Sports Network, I would watch from time to time. 

Now, here's some wishful thinking: create an icon on the receiver menu with a WatchESPN link.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I wonder if adding Full Court and Game Plan in HD came up as a topic of discussion? It would be nice to see those go full HD as well.


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I wonder if adding Full Court and Game Plan in HD came up as a topic of discussion? It would be nice to see those go full HD as well.


it would be nice if directv would follow suit on what brighthouse did. game plan and full court are now part of sports pass which costs ten dollars extra a month. right now sports pass has a lot more channels that d doesn't have such as outdoors channel, willow cricket, pac 12, universal, fox soccer plus full time, gol and a few others.


----------



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

Best Xmas present I got was this news....been waiting for espn3/watch espn forever....seemed like my ISO was the only one that didn't give me access to it


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

An interesting note on this is that Fusion and Longhorn SD *TEST channels were REMOVED from the data feed on 12/24/2014 update.
Will check next week and see what is going on

Doctor j


----------



## Thundershock MN (Dec 26, 2014)

Long, long, longtime lurker of the site. For whatever reason this topic caused me to register.

Anyway, I think everyone is way overthinking the "ESPN3 also on television." comment by David Preschlack, Executive Vice President, Affiliate Sales and Marketing, Disney and ESPN Media Networks in the press release. But, it doesn't state anything explicitly about linear delivery. So, we are left to interpret what was intended.

Is it possible DirecTV/ESPN could make an ESPN3 feed (or, feeds) available via the satellites? Sure. Is it likely? I personally don't believe so. I swore ESPN3 is intended for residential accounts only. And, I thought the only reason Game Plan & Full Court have hung around (and likely will continue to hang around) is to service commercial accounts for all MVPDs. All the GP & FC games are available via ESPN3 (subject to local blackout.) So, they open those up to residential accounts I suppose.

If some type of linear delivery is one is hoping for I think best case scenario one could hope for some sort of "hybrid" option. For example, DirecTV could make ESPN3 a VOD-only channel like MagRack, Anime Network or (soon-to-be) ESPN Classic. You'd need to have the proper equipment, internet connection, etc. Live events would only have a "Watch Now" option streaming via a subscribers broadband connection. And, if applicable could simply remap to the linear feed(s) of the selected event on the satellites used for Game Plan and Full Court instead versus using a subscribers broadband connection.

However, with all that said I think the most likely explanation is that this was a reference to Apple TV, Chromecast, Fire TV and Roku support. Access to ESPN3 content on those devices requires an affiliated video subscription, even if you have access to ESPN3 via your ISP. In other words DirecTV subscribers will have direct access to "ESPN3 on television"...via Apple TV, Chromecast, Fire TV and Roku.

In any case I'm still pumped up. It's been a long, long wait for us DirecTV subscribers.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

KyL416 said:


> You'll be able to stream it via WatchABC, however local sports reports during the news are blacked out and replaced with a scoreboard and whenever 6abc shows the Eagles via Monday or Thursday Night Football it will be blacked out on mobile phones because Verizon Wireless has the exclusive mobile rights to the NFL.


What about on an iPad which is not technically a phone, but can use the same type of iOS apps (WatchABC in this case)? Or an iPhone on wifi with cellular turned off?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

cypherx said:


> What about on an iPad which is not technically a phone, but can use the same type of iOS apps (WatchABC in this case)? Or an iPhone on wifi with cellular turned off?


Verizon wireless's exclusive NFL rights is for all mobile phones, even if you turn off cellular and go wifi only you still cannot access the NFL games via WatchESPN, WatchABC or Fox Sports Go.

iPads, Tablets, PCs, game consoles, Roku and other similar devices can see the NFL games:
http://espn.go.com/watchespn/faq#faq22


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

doctor j said:


> An interesting note on this is that Fusion and Longhorn SD *TEST channels were REMOVED from the data feed on 12/24/2014 update.
> Will check next week and see what is going on


Maybe they won't offer them in SD, and provide them in HD only? If they start adding new channels in HD only they could start getting a little push for MPEG2 customers to upgrade. It would make sense to start the process with new additions, especially niche channels like these, before they start taking away SD channels or upgrading markets.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

iceturkee said:


> it would be nice if directv would follow suit on what brighthouse did. game plan and full court are now part of sports pass which costs ten dollars extra a month. right now sports pass has a lot more channels that d doesn't have such as outdoors channel, willow cricket, pac 12, universal, fox soccer plus full time, gol and a few others.


Directv carries Universal (625) and GolTV (456).


----------



## iceturkee (Apr 1, 2007)

ejbvt said:


> Directv carries Universal (625) and GolTV (456).


universal is in sd. and although gol is in hd, its also in spanish.


----------



## sabrewulf (Sep 4, 2011)

What packages are these channels gonna be on? I asume longhorn is on sports pack since it will be on 677.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

sabrewulf said:


> I asume longhorn is on sports pack since it will be on 677.


We don't know that for sure anymore. They were first put up in test mode a few months ago, however the HD feeds were removed from test about a month ago and the SD feeds were removed from test earlier this week, so things could have changed when it comes to channel and package placement by the time the contract was finalized this week. (i.e. LHN could be moved closer to the ESPNs or with the national sports in the lower 600s, Fusion could be moved closer to the news channels, etc)

We should know within a few weeks when they go back up in test mode.


----------



## sabrewulf (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok I just saw those were the channels listed on wikipedia so didn't know if those were etched in stone


----------



## ClimateHawk (Oct 21, 2013)

With 310 becoming vacant on Monday, it makes me wonder if that'll be Fusion's final placement. That way it'll be next to ABC Family, another channel owned by Disney/ABC. Just my thought.


----------



## whalerfan (May 31, 2007)

I have gone to the ESPN3 site and attempted to watch something but still Directv is not one of the choices as a provider. Any Idea when this may happen?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Early next year


----------



## the_batman (Sep 20, 2007)

Deels1 said:


> I was part of an ESPN3 meeting back in August and asked someone if this agreement would be a Halloween, Thanksgiving or Christmas gift. He was right, Merry Christmas! I hope it's worth the wait.


Well, we'll have to see when it really happens. Could still be Halloween or Thanksgiving at the speed DirecTV seems to move.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

There's usually a few months between the deal being announced and providers getting access. It took about a month for Dish, Mediacom, Suddenlink and Cablevision to get access, 2 months for U-Verse, while it took 4 months for Comcast to get access.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

Im back, it's been a while. So does this mean that ESPN now will be on the Ipad and Iphone too and when will this start.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

They don't really announce the specific start dates for new providers in advanced, usually it takes about a month before they're added to the Watch platforms.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

max1 said:


> Im back, it's been a while. So does this mean that ESPN now will be on the Ipad and Iphone too and when will this start.


Yes, they will be. They have to add the authentication, which requires behind the scenes setup as well as app updates on the iPhone and iPad.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

I suspect that ESPN will need to make the changes to make Directv login work. I hope Directv isn't going to be giving us access through their app. All other providers use the WatchESPN app, so I'm assuming we will get access to that. Directv has been very slow in updating Android apps and doesn't even support a lot of versions or devices.


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

iceturkee said:


> universal is in sd. and although gol is in hd, its also in spanish.


GolTV HD on DirecTV has had English commentary on games from time to time on the secondary audio program (SAP). The 2014 US Open Cup Final had this available as I watched it that way myself.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

prushing said:


> I suspect that ESPN will need to make the changes to make Directv login work. I hope Directv isn't going to be giving us access through their app. All other providers use the WatchESPN app, so I'm assuming we will get access to that. Directv has been very slow in updating Android apps and doesn't even support a lot of versions or devices.


From the press release, I'm expecting both.


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

I would hope that DIRECTV would put up a new feature banner or a message on our DVRs to let us know that *FULL* watchESPN is finally available to DIRECTV subscribers.

But, am I holding my breath... no.


----------



## JimAtTheRez (May 9, 2008)

Sent a tweet to @DirectvService today asking about WatchESPN and other new features of the new Disney contract, and this is what I received......

@JimAtTheRez We don't have an exact date yet, but tentatively it will be available sometime this month.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

R8ders2K said:


> I would hope that DIRECTV would put up a new feature banner or a message on our DVRs to let us know that *FULL* watchESPN is finally available to DIRECTV subscribers.
> 
> But, am I holding my breath... no.


They put out a message when Fox Now, FX Now and Nat Geo became available in Decemeber.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

iceturkee said:


> universal is in sd. and although gol is in hd, its also in spanish.


GolTV 456 is English, and not HD. SAP is Spanish, though.


----------

